# Does anyone use both seventh heaven and cinematic rooms?



## davidson (Dec 1, 2020)

I've downloaded the trials of both, and it seems like I can get 95% of the way to seventh heavens sounds using cinematic rooms (minimal effort), and 90% vice versa (more effort). My initial feeling was that they were vastly different - SH with its dark rich tails, and CR sounding a lot more transparent and crystalised. With some tweaking though the difference is a lot smaller. So much so that I'd be hard pressed to decide which to use at a given time. I also only work in stereo so the surround features aren't a _thing_ for me. That being said, they are both absolutely brilliant and I'll be buying at least one of them.

Is anyone using both together, or has one replaced the other for you?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm still experimenting, but I'm using 7H on dry instruments as groups bus track inserts (brass, winds, strings, etc.) to put them in a room, then adding the tail using Cinematic Rooms. It's still essentially the old combo of IR reverb + algo reverb.


----------



## transverb (Dec 4, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> I'm still experimenting, but I'm using 7H on dry instruments as groups bus track inserts (brass, winds, strings, etc.) to put them in a room, then adding the tail using Cinematic Rooms. It's still essentially the old combo of IR reverb + algo reverb.



That is pretty interesting set up, never thought of it like that. Do you mind if I ask what presets are your go-to for the set up? Currently demo'ing 7H and CM.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 4, 2020)

transverb said:


> That is pretty interesting set up, never thought of it like that. Do you mind if I ask what presets are your go-to for the set up? Currently demo'ing 7H and CM.


For 7H I like to use Rooms > Studio A. Only thing I tweak is enabling the high cut and low cut if it sounds muddy. For adding a hall afterwards, I like Boston Hall B and Sandors Hall.

For Cinematic Rooms for the tail, I like the Halls > Orchestration Hall, but that might be a Pro exclusive preset.

All this is subject to change though because these are relatively recent purchases and I haven't dug deep yet.


----------



## transverb (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you heaps for the quick reply. I will give that a spin now.

I think you are right, Orchestration Hall is a Pro-only preset. But I will try with a different preset. My poor wallet. 🙃


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 4, 2020)

I’m using both. I’m actually in the middle of building a new template and having stem specific verbs. I haven’t quite worked it all out yet but it’s very interesting working out what works best for each section. Also what works well when you want no ERs (if you are verbing a sound with a really good strong room sig)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 4, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Also what works well when you want no ERs (if you are verbing a sound with a really good strong room sig)




Yes! This so significant these days - especially since developers are delivering so many mic options in their libraries now. (...not looking at anyone in particular here...)

.


----------



## jzhwu (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm testing both of these at the moment as well and probably will only pick one of them. The LR's seems a bit more straightforward, but for ERs I'm wondering how you decide if it's needed when the source is using some mix mics? I guess intuitively it could still be useful for placing them further away.

Also if you're using 7H. Are you hard panning it for only late for the tail? Or still some mix?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 18, 2021)

davidson said:


> I've downloaded the trials of both, and it seems like I can get 95% of the way to seventh heavens sounds using cinematic rooms (minimal effort), and 90% vice versa (more effort). My initial feeling was that they were vastly different - SH with its dark rich tails, and CR sounding a lot more transparent and crystalised. With some tweaking though the difference is a lot smaller. So much so that I'd be hard pressed to decide which to use at a given time. I also only work in stereo so the surround features aren't a _thing_ for me. That being said, they are both absolutely brilliant and I'll be buying at least one of them.
> 
> Is anyone using both together, or has one replaced the other for you?


What did you end up getting? I bought 7th Heaven Standard, but I'm on the fence with also buying Cinematic Rooms.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 18, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I'm still experimenting, but I'm using 7H on dry instruments as groups bus track inserts (brass, winds, strings, etc.) to put them in a room, then adding the tail using Cinematic Rooms. It's still essentially the old combo of IR reverb + algo reverb.


Exactly how I'm using them too. And very happy with both of them


----------



## maxime77 (Jan 19, 2021)

I love the Mechanics hall in Hall1 on the 7H, it doesn't even sound like reverb, but it is a lot quieter than the other presets, I wonder if that's the same on the bricasti M7.

But yeah, 7H for the room (Mechanics Hall or Berliner) and CR for the tail (the default preset with the highs rolled off) is a pretty strong combo. Sometimes even 7H on its own is enough.


----------



## davidson (Jan 19, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> What did you end up getting? I bought 7th Heaven Standard, but I'm on the fence with also buying Cinematic Rooms.


7th Heaven standard too. I really dug down with 7H, CR, and all my current reverbs (logics own, NIs, arturia, waves, eventide), and I felt 7H standard was all I needed for _that_ sound. 7H and CR were too similar to justify adding even more options in my overly optioned life!

If I worked in surround it would have been a no-brainer to go for CR instead, but I don't.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 19, 2021)

davidson said:


> 7th Heaven standard too. I really dug down with 7H, CR, and all my current reverbs (logics own, NIs, arturia, waves, eventide), and I felt 7H standard was all I needed for _that_ sound. 7H and CR were too similar to justify adding even more options in my overly optioned life!
> 
> If I worked in surround it would have been a no-brainer to go for CR instead, but I don't.


Thanks! That’s also what I feel, as I can get them very close (in settings), and I just can’t hear any difference....let alone in a mix.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 19, 2021)

I own both Pro.
I second the upper comments about ER vs tail reverb settings.

I have a limited experience on them since I bought them not long ago.
I'd say that on pure Orchestral stuff, 7H is marvelous but on other stuff (more rock/jazzy/funky) I found CR to work better. 

YMMV.


----------



## xanderscores (Feb 10, 2021)

As it happens I was trying out CR recently on a new composition of mine (well, actually it's an old one, but newly arranged), and I can provide a downmix of both reverbs with the same settings (being long hall, moderately wet, about 1.5 sec long, little ER). 

I don't have mixing engineer ears, so I can't point my finger on the differences and I'm not decided on which one I like better. I feel the CR has more punch on the low end, while 7thH is better at bringing out the string section. But listen for yourself, comments welcome.

File A is CR
File B is 7H


----------

